
Dennis M. Hope Has Owned the Moon Since 1980 Because He Says So - vezycash
https://www.vice.com/en_ca/article/yv574m/ive-owned-the-moon-since-1980
======
natroniks
This guy bases his claims on the following "So I went to the library, looked
up the 1968 Outer Space Treaty and, sure enough, Article 2 states: "No nation
by appropriation shall have sovereignty or control over any of the satellite
bodies." Meaning it was unowned land" Later in this scheme, learn, "In 2001, I
had 163,000 emails from customers asking me that. The conclusion we came to
was to set up a democratic republic nation called the "Galactic Government."
It took us three years to write the constitution and we put it online in March
2004, when we had 3.7 million property owners and 173,562 votes for
ratification. So now we’re a fully constitutionally ratified sovereign
nation." So, first he says, it's cool because sovereign nations cannot stake a
claim. But after decades of selling property, he formed a sovereign nation
that claims ownership on the property he sold. Does this not strike everyone
as contradictory and makes all claims of this Galactic Republic as null and
void?

------
yummybear
But no law specifically says he can claim ownership, does it? I mean why not
just claim ownership over all air on the planet if no law prevents it.

------
masonic
Next, he'll sue Earth for cutting off his solar power 11 days ago.

